
Coders, the robots will be coming for your jobs before mine - tdkr
https://www.techinasia.com/coders-robot-revolution-coming
======
techdragon
It's not as crazy as it sounds. Compositional programming tools and intent
parsing is a remarkable combination. Simple process based tools can be driven
by voice interface without much hassle.

------
angersock
It's so great to have a good laugh before I get some sleep.

I don't think the author understands how unreasonably effective machine
learning is on their sort of work.

